# Advice please



## gregjoy (Mar 12, 2009)

What is the broad Spanish legal position of the spanish property(s) owned by a british expat who has died intestate? Also his widow's reponsibilities


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gregjoy said:


> What is the broad Spanish legal position of the spanish property(s) owned by a british expat who has died intestate? Also his widow's reponsibilities


Greg I have moved this thread to the Spain forum where you are more likely to get the answers you need.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gregjoy said:


> What is the broad Spanish legal position of the spanish property(s) owned by a british expat who has died intestate? Also his widow's reponsibilities


His widow lives in the property?
Not having a will makes it, how can I say, a bit of a nightmare


----------



## liverpool101 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think this forum is about being rude and unkind in your comments. My question was genuine...that's why I'm asking the question because I simply don't know. I don't this that justifies such unkind remarks. I thought people came here to get information not to be verbally assaulted.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

liverpool101 said:


> I don't think this forum is about being rude and unkind in your comments. My question was genuine...that's why I'm asking the question because I simply don't know. I don't this that justifies such unkind remarks. I thought people came here to get information not to be verbally assaulted.


What on earth are you talking about? 
You didnt ask the original question and certainly no one has been rude


----------



## gregjoy (Mar 12, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Greg I have moved this thread to the Spain forum where you are more likely to get the answers you need.


Thank you Veronica

Greg


----------



## gregjoy (Mar 12, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> His widow lives in the property?
> Not having a will makes it, how can I say, a bit of a nightmare


Hi 
Thank you for responding so quickly

His widow lived with him in the property up to his death on Tuesday this week. They have been resident between September and May for the last 10 years. Yes, I do understand it is a nightmare but am not sure what the Spanish state/internal revenue/property law has to say about inheritance /ownership transfer, death duties etc. I was verbally requested some time ago to be his executor but this has no validity without a will and I want to safeguard the interests of his widow and sons as far as possible.
I do understand that you probably cannot give advice - all I am after at present is a broad understanding of some of the rules on this subject - or where to go to find them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gregjoy said:


> Hi
> Thank you for responding so quickly
> 
> His widow lived with him in the property up to his death on Tuesday this week. They have been resident between September and May for the last 10 years. Yes, I do understand it is a nightmare but am not sure what the Spanish state/internal revenue/property law has to say about inheritance /ownership transfer, death duties etc. I was verbally requested some time ago to be his executor but this has no validity without a will and I want to safeguard the interests of his widow and sons as far as possible.
> I do understand that you probably cannot give advice - all I am after at present is a broad understanding of some of the rules on this subject - or where to go to find them.


I think you or his widow need to get in touch with an english speaking lawyer/abogado locally to the property, (if its near me I know a good one). 

I dont know much but I do know the inheritance law here is not like the law in the UK, there are rules and regulations especially if there are children. Maybe if no one here can give you any help, have a browse on the internet and see if there is any info to help

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gregjoy said:


> Hi
> Thank you for responding so quickly
> 
> His widow lived with him in the property up to his death on Tuesday this week. They have been resident between September and May for the last 10 years. Yes, I do understand it is a nightmare but am not sure what the Spanish state/internal revenue/property law has to say about inheritance /ownership transfer, death duties etc. I was verbally requested some time ago to be his executor but this has no validity without a will and I want to safeguard the interests of his widow and sons as far as possible.
> I do understand that you probably cannot give advice - all I am after at present is a broad understanding of some of the rules on this subject - or where to go to find them.


As jojo says, it can be complicated and you really need to consult a Spanish Lawyer. If they live in the Valencia area then they will find that inheritence tax between resident spouses is almost non existent, but how the fact that there is no will effects it, I am not sure


----------



## gregjoy (Mar 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think you or his widow need to get in touch with an english speaking lawyer/abogado locally to the property, (if its near me I know a good one).
> 
> I dont know much but I do know the inheritance law here is not like the law in the UK, there are rules and regulations especially if there are children. Maybe if no one here can give you any help, have a browse on the internet and see if there is any info to help
> 
> Jo


Thank you Jo
One of the properties is in Torrevieja/Guadarmar (sorry about spelling). I will look on internet again too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gregjoy said:


> Thank you Jo
> One of the properties is in Torrevieja/Guadarmar (sorry about spelling). I will look on internet again too.


Theres a chap who posts on here called Steve Hall, I´m sure he would know of some good lawyers in that area. He may also know a bit about the situation. 


Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You need professional advice and fast. Yes, I know a lot of the solicitors in Torrevieja and Guardamar. The one I always recommend is Pedro Munuera @ West Med. WEST MED CONSULTING |BUFETE DE ABOGADOS|TORREVIEJA |ALICANTE 

He has NEVER let anybody down that I recommend in 7/8 years. TOP guy.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

SERIOUS ADVICE - do NOT tell the bank as the bank accounts will be frozen 

Some on here remember when I had to pretend to be a dead man at a Torrevieja bank - never again.


----------



## gregjoy (Mar 12, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> You need professional advice and fast. Yes, I know a lot of the solicitors in Torrevieja and Guardamar. The one I always recommend is Pedro Munuera @ West Med. WEST MED CONSULTING |BUFETE DE ABOGADOS|TORREVIEJA |ALICANTE
> 
> He has NEVER let anybody down that I recommend in 7/8 years. TOP guy.


Thank you very much Steve - I will get in touch tomorrow. I'll keep you in touch with developments. 

Greg


----------



## gregjoy (Mar 12, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> SERIOUS ADVICE - do NOT tell the bank as the bank accounts will be frozen
> 
> Some on here remember when I had to pretend to be a dead man at a Torrevieja bank - never again.


Got that, thanks - I may be too late as one of his sons has already been over to have him cremated. 

Greg


----------



## gregjoy (Mar 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres a chap who posts on here called Steve Hall, I´m sure he would know of some good lawyers in that area. He may also know a bit about the situation.
> 
> 
> Jo


Thank you Jo. I have been in touch with Steve following his posts to me and I will be contacting the lawyer he recomended. 

Greg


----------

